# moving pet dog to dubai



## busyjanet (Dec 30, 2009)

I am looking for a canadian in Dubai who has relocated their pet dog and wanting to know desperately any information on how they did it and how the dog did and please , please email me and let me know any of your experiences. please email me at [email protected] as soon as possible.


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi Janet

There are a few similar threads on the forum (I am not sure if any of them are specifically by Canadians) as lots of people bring their pets with them. I would suggest contacting Dubai Kennels and Cattery Dubai Kennels & Cattery (DKC) as they will be able to advise you on the process, documents required etc. I am sure they will also be able to give you an idea of their previous customer's experiences. 

Good luck!


----------



## KiwiBobUAE (Dec 14, 2009)

*Moving Pets to Dubai*

Go to Dubai Kennel & Cattery website. WWW dot DKC dot AE - they handle it all



busyjanet said:


> I am looking for a canadian in Dubai who has relocated their pet dog and wanting to know desperately any information on how they did it and how the dog did and please , please email me and let me know any of your experiences. please email me at [email protected] as soon as possible.


----------

